# F*CKING HRD!!!



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Does anyone know any state-certified physicians that can do a medical exam for an MPOC??? I got one on my own through my own physician but now HRD just told me its no good. Great, more money down the shitter.
I'm from Norwood, so any in that area would be good but now Im willing to travel to uzbekistan to get this F*cking thing over with, before Agawam runs without me  
Any ideas please send me a PM...thanks!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What kind of exam...is the idiot dead, or what...give some background, please.

P.S.: I'd be willing to give a medical exam, but I doubt it'd be admissible (I'm not a doctor, I do not play one on TV: but I can take a thing apart...in the case of a biological unit, I can't tell you I'll be able to re-assemble it!  ).

Posted Mon 27 Sep, 2004:

Have chainsaw, will travel...Paladin


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

F' it, Im moving to New Hampshire.


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

I went to occupational health and safety in Springfield.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Ditto, Occ/health. go to your local hospital's Occ/ health department


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

There is also an occupational health physician in Natick right at the intersection of Rte. 8 and Rte 27. I can't remember the name of the office, but they do the physicals for our town and academies/HRD. 
Good luck!


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Occupational Health in WIlmington. Thats where I went and it wasnt that expensive. I think it was like 200 bux


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Sarge31 @ Tue Sep 28 said:


> There is also an occupational health physician in Natick right at the intersection of Rte. 8 and Rte 27. I can't remember the name of the office, but they do the physicals for our town and academies/HRD.
> Good luck!


That's Rte. 9 and 27, LT.

It's called Heath Resources
190 North Main Street
(508) 655-9766
(800) 451-1834
Health Resources website


----------



## BUCKCHUCK (Feb 13, 2004)

Dr. Davis is right in Norwood Center on 45 Walpole Street. He knows the deal...and he is very quick...good luck :alcoholi:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Thanks alot everybody, I got in with Dr. Davis, although I dont agree with the cost ($377) I gotta take what I can get. Funny thing is, I called every single surrounding town police department to see if they could recommend an authorized doctor, and all of them had no idea what that was. They said they just send thier recruits to thier own doctors. Norwood knew about Davis though, and set me up. Again thanks for all your help!


----------

